# RCI Website Down [merged]



## Miss Marty (Jun 20, 2010)

..... .....


----------



## worksatrci (Jun 20, 2010)

*Rci weeks is down until 130 pm eastern time : )*

yes we are here working , but we can only do points right now


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 20, 2010)

*RCI site down longer than expected~*

So RCI's website was supposed to be back online at 6.  When I checked around 6:05 it still had the same message.  Then a few minutes later it said it would be back online at 10.  Isn't this what happened last year when it was down for a really long time?  

I really want to get into my account because we're trying to plan a last minute trip and I need to see what's available!


----------



## Dave55123 (Jun 20, 2010)

The RCI site won't even load for me so it just looks dead in the water.  

If you are looking for last minute, call them and speak with a rep.


----------



## cpnuser (Jun 20, 2010)

*RCI*

It's still down.  I hope it comes back online soon.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 20, 2010)

I keep getting the message- Due to scheduled maintenance, members will be unable to access RCI.com... through 10:00 pm sunday...


----------



## Jennie (Jun 20, 2010)

The last RCI website disaster occurred around Memorial Day last year. The site was down for many more days than originally stated. When it became functional, the trading power of many members' weeks was severely diminished. Who knows what will happen when the site becomes accessible. 

For years I have found the RCI site to be the slowest and most frustrating of the hundreds of sites I visit on a regular basis. It used to be "fun" searching often for a future vacation. Now it is a dreaded chore, kinda like going to the dentist for root canal surgery.

I now deposit only the few junk weeks that no other exchange company will take. And most times when I check in to look for Last Minute or Extra Vacation weeks, I give up and shop elsewhere. 

There has to be a significant loss of business due to the chronic failure of the website to operate efficiently. But perhaps they are too stupid to figure it out. Or maybe they knowingly fail to invest in a strong, competent  IT staff, thinking they are saving some money. This is known as the "penny wise, pound foolish" business model. Not a wise one to embrace.


----------



## lgreenspan (Jun 20, 2010)

After 10pm and RCI website is still down. I do not see anything good happening from this.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 20, 2010)

10:50- It's still down


----------



## AKE (Jun 20, 2010)

Given how long the site has been done ( as well as in the past), how reliable is anything coming from that site once it does go back up?  What I find absolutely fascinating is why banks, airlines, etc etc can keep their sites up and running 24/7 and WITHOUT going done for maintenance (like RCI does every Saturday and sometimes more often) whereas RCI's site appears to be full of bugs, goes down regularly for maintenance, and despite the maintenance done on it it still seems no better than before.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2010)

lgreenspan said:


> After 10pm and RCI website is still down. I do not see anything good happening from this.



Yes, and we should know.  It's dejavu all over again.   

I wonder what they are going to do with my trading power now.


----------



## philemer (Jun 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, and we should know.  It's dejavu all over again.
> 
> I wonder what they are going to do with my trading power now.



You mean "our" trading power, don't you?  11:09 PM and still KAPUT! Losers!! TPI is my "go to" Exchange Company now.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm really frustrated.  I have a week on hold that I was supposed to email customer service about (if I got a week/match) which I did on the 17th.  I haven't heard anything back from that person so I emailed a couple more times since then and extended the hold.  Unfortunately, the hold is for a week that they are going to switch for the week I have confirmed for next April because they made a mistake.  Now, even if I could access the site I can't do a quick exchange for next week because my week is tied up waiting for this woman to fix their error!  And I wanted to get an extra vacation getaway for the following week!  

Aaaarrrgghhh!


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 20, 2010)

One thing to consider
If you cover a cow turd with chocolate and sprinkles it is still a cow turd


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2010)

RCI website is back up @ 8:45 PM west coast time.

Dave


----------



## Pit (Jun 20, 2010)

News flash.. it's not working.  



> WKSWEB03: Sorry, we were unable to process your request at this time. Please try again - if you continue to get this message, please call the Call Center.


----------



## cmh (Jun 21, 2010)

worksatrci said:


> yes we are here working , but we can only do points right now



Welcome worksatrci!  I hope you'll continue to post here in the forums.


----------



## cpnuser (Jun 21, 2010)

*RCI*

I got half way through a search & then it just quit about 15 minutes ago.  The RCI site is a real disappointment.  Wish they would hire some competent people to run it efficiently.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2010)

*RCI Points platinum*

RCI points are back up and for $55 are offering to upgrade me "to a higher level of membership"


----------



## rhonda (Jun 21, 2010)

OH, good news!  We can now "save" our searches!  I've been wanting this feature!  Thanks, RCI!  I also like that searching "all deposits" is now the default.    Yeah!


----------



## dukebigtom (Jun 21, 2010)

I got half way through a search and it bagged out on me.

Also, would only let me look out a short period of time.  Before I could look out to 2012.


----------



## BeachLovers4ver (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually use Firefox, however when I go to search on RCI.com, all I get is a waiting on your request message. Tried Chrome and same thing. I can get Explorer to work on RCI.com. Maybe it is time they scrap the whole system and start new. Or is Microsoft paying them off?


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 21, 2010)

*did RCI change its format for searching?*

looks different for me for exchanges ...


----------



## LynnW (Jun 21, 2010)

tschwa2 said:


> RCI points are back up and for $55 are offering to upgrade me "to a higher level of membership"



I was just on the points website and don't see this. I guess they don't want me to upgrade!    Where are you seeing it?

Lynn


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2010)

tschwa2 said:


> RCI points are back up and for $55 are offering to upgrade me "to a higher level of membership"



I am not getting that offer.  When do you see that?  I might like to be upgraded to a higher level of membership.  

What are the benefits of it?  Does it say?


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 21, 2010)

tschwa2 said:


> RCI points are back up and for $55 are offering to upgrade me "to a higher level of membership"



The switching members from one type of points to another, at a cost, has been a staple of South African points clubs as well as some in Europe.  I am not surprised that RCI would start playing that game, and in fact I predicted it on TUG at the time RCI first rolled out GPN (the early name of RCI Points).


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 21, 2010)

LynnW said:


> I was just on the points website and don't see this. I guess they don't want me to upgrade!    Where are you seeing it?
> 
> Lynn


It (the upgrade) is on the opening page after you check into the points part of the web site.  You then have to click on the various pictures that are in the middle of the screen to get the details.  Mostly discounts on things like hotels, etc.  As noted in a thread on TUG several months ago, you also have access to properties not part of the normal RCI stable of timeshares.  The one thing of very modest interest to me was free upgrades if any are available at a resort that you have traded for if any such upgrade is available two weeks prior to check in.  My bet is that happens so rarely that it is not worth the $55.


----------



## donnaval (Jun 21, 2010)

I still can't get into points.  I get a "please wait while we retreive your results" with an endless little spinning thing in the corner.


----------



## Mel (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't care for the upgrade.  When you refine your criteria, they no longer show the breakdown of how many units are available within the different criteria.  So I can't search for Hawaii, and then see how many units are available for a given month before selecting that month.

It does seem a bit faster - and maybe that's because it's not doing as many calculations.  I do like the saved searches, that will be helpful, but I'm not sure it's that helpful for the majority of members - might even discourage ongoing searches, if people can log in every morning to run their own set of saved searches.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 21, 2010)

I am able to log in to RCI weeks, and can create the saved search. I also see how many of each unit by sub-region/month.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 21, 2010)

> When you refine your criteria, they no longer show the breakdown of how many units are available within the different criteria.


That's odd.  I do see these counts.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 21, 2010)

The weeks website has been driving me crazy!  Every time I try to do something I get to the end and it says something about a computer error.  I've spent a lot of time on the phone taking of issues that the website wouldn't handle.  I lost out on an exchange week because of errors.  The person on the phone tried to tell me that was why I got the error message- because the unit was gone.  But I had the unit on hold and was just putting in my cc info.

I also ended up having to call to confirm and pay for my units because the website kept showing an error after I entered all my info and hit confirm.

Very frustrating!!

But... we're going to Disney for 2 weeks!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 21, 2010)

*and muy weeks disappeared!*

Now I can log in to RCI, but the 4 weeks that I have deposited have simply disappeared!

I am now showing to have nothing on deposit. NADA. Kaput. Pfft.

Good grief!!!

elaine


----------



## Mel (Jun 22, 2010)

Now the trade counts are showing again, but they weren't there yesterday when I logged in.  I guess maybe a temporary glitch or something.  But now that the numbers are back, it is running slower.  I'm sure it's no coincidence.


----------



## dundey (Jun 25, 2010)

Website was extremely slow today.  I had to leave.
I really don't like their site to begin with and with its slow its just more than I can take.

Big picture, I'm done with RCI as soon as my current membership runs out, especially if I can unload at least 1 of my 2 South Africa units.


----------

